# Is my enclosure good for shedding and does it have enough air?



## Mantidkid (May 21, 2017)

Here is my enclosure would my mantis be able to easily shed in here and is there enough air holes? Also is fine vermiculite a good substrate?

e


----------



## Serle (May 21, 2017)

Having a good screen on the top is the best start , good luck .... S


----------



## Mantidkid (May 21, 2017)

Serle said:


> Having a good screen on the top is the best start , good luck .... S






Serle said:


> Having a good screen on the top is the best start , good luck .... S


Ummmm what's a screen? Is it like mesh?


----------



## Serle (May 21, 2017)

Yes , thats what it looks like you have on the lid.. S


----------



## Kermit (May 21, 2017)

Air flo could be improved. You could drill small holes up and down the 4 edges. Air would flow through and up through the top. 

Substrate, size and screen is  nice.


----------



## Mantidkid (May 22, 2017)

Serle said:


> Yes , thats what it looks like you have on the lid.. S


Ok thanks!


----------



## Mantidkid (May 22, 2017)

Kermit said:


> Air flo could be improved. You could drill small holes up and down the 4 edges. Air would flow through and up through the top.
> 
> Substrate, size and screen is  nice.


Ok I'll try and drill some holes


----------



## Zeppy44 (May 23, 2017)

I would think droppings and left over uneaten food will cause the substrate to become a health problem. Unless there is something about vermiculite I do not know about (could well be). Agree with more air holes small enough the food doesn't get out.


----------



## Kermit (May 23, 2017)

@Zeppy44 agreed... I prefer the ease of  sanatary upkeep and the simplicity of paper towels vs bioactive set up.

So easy to fold and replace!?


----------

